# Tiger Tiger



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

I have incredible access to a friend's 'pet' tiger.  I plan on taking hundreds of shots to document this gorgeous creature as she plays.  I won't post all the shots... but my favorites will go in this thread. 

Please feel free to comment or critique or even offer suggestions or ideas on how to shoot this great cat (keep in mind I have to be on the safe side of a chain link fence (thus getting a clear shot where no fence is blurred into the image is tough).


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2009)

awww
me = very jealous!!

first off whats the story behind her? "pet" tigers are not that common and must be a tricky animal to keep.
Is the cat totally wild or does the owner go into the pen with her  -  that would make for some good photos even if they are not for us here or for the wall its definatly something that your friend would like!

As for the bars there are a few things you could try:

First off if you can be there for a long time (I am talking hours) that might help since from these few shots it seems that a new person with a camera is very interesting to the cat (making her approach the bars - making without bar shots impossible). Once she is used to you and your not new and interesting she might retreat further into the pen for a play/sleep/meal and then you can get your shots.

YOu could also try shooting from a high vantage point on the outside of the pen - maybe from the top of stepladders - not "ideal" wildlife shooting but its an option and could yeald interesting shots.

Hope the pen is big enough for her.

Oh and I love the 2nd and 3rd shots


----------



## Markw (Jan 19, 2009)

Id also like to know the story behind her.  Nice series.

Mark


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

Rather than type the story all out - I'll just post a clipping (it's a convoluted story thus this is much easier! 

*Vancouver Island man fights to keep pet tiger*

*Last Updated:   Tuesday, September  9, 2008 | 11:46 AM PT http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-co...bc-080909-pet-tiger-fight.html#socialcommentshttp://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2008/09/09/bc-080909-pet-tiger-fight.html#*

* CBC News *


 				 					  A Victoria-area resident says he'll fight in court to keep his new pet tiger after the local municipal council passed a law banning exotic animals.
 David Bennett, a resident of Highlands, announced in August that he intended to bring a two-year-old tiger to live in a special enclosure on his southern Vancouver Island property.



_Suzy the tiger is a two-year-old 150-kilogram Siberian-Bengal cross._ _(CBC)

_ The local council responded by scrambling to pass a bylaw that bans exotic animals.


 Bennett ignored the ban and brought the 150 kilogram tiger to the Highlands early in September.


 The municipal council responded by holding a special in-camera meeting late Monday afternoon.


 Highland Mayor Mark Cardinal said the council has decided to seek an injunction to move Suzy out of the Highlands.


 Now Bennett plans to fight the injunction application in court.


 Bennett said he adopted Suzy in August when her future was looking grim. For personal reasons her previous owner was no longer able to keep her.



_David Bennett watches Suzy the Tiger inside her new pen. _ _(CBC)

_ The tiger was bred in captivity by people in the Vancouver film industry, but because she's a Siberian-Bengal cross, she doesn't qualify for most zoo programs.


 With limited options, it came down to selling her for her coat and meat, or bringing her to the $15,000 pen Bennett built for her on his Millstream Road property, he said.


 "Nobody seemed to want her unless they could take her apart and sell pieces of her," said Bennett on Monday.


 Now, he says, Suzy is just another member of the family. "When she sees my light go on at 6:30 in the morning to make coffee, she comes straight to the fence and starts calling for me," said Bennett.


 While Suzy's fate will likely be decided by the courts, in the meantime Bennett said he is getting advice on caring for his young pet from experts at a Colorado sanctuary, who have inspected the enclosure and found it secure and large enough for the animal.


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

This presents a slightly more broad perspectiive:

 Suzy the tiger is famous. 
  She isnt a spokesperson for cereal or gasoline. Shes simply a tiger that happens to be living in the Highlands  a district just northwest of Victoria.
  Her story wavers depending on who you feel more sympathy for: the neighbours who live in fear that the tiger will escape; her owner, Dave Bennett, who spent approximately $15,000 creating a home for Suzy, or the Highlands Council whos trying to evict Suzy by a controversial bylaw.  
  But how should we feel about the tiger herself?


  Currently, her beauty is a symbol of municipal politics, animal rights, land-owner rights and passing bylaws. 
  Her eyes hold a personal history full of conflict. Being a tiger bred by a film producer in Vancouver means that Suzy doesnt qualify to live at a zoo. She isnt a pure bred, but rather a mix of Siberian and Bengal.  She lived near Lake Cowichan until problems arose, forcing her owner to sell her.  



  Bennett offered to provide Suzy with a stable existence (one better than a few competing offers to buy her for her pelt). Bennett even went about checking with the city bylaws to construct a proper enclosure, using extra support like deep cement walls so that Suzy couldnt dig her way out. 
  The future looked good for Suzy until the Highlands Council passed a debatable bylaw a few weeks ago, banning residents from keeping some exotic animals. 



  One example? Siberian and Bengal tigers.
  In the middle of the drama, the Wild Animal Sanctuary in Keenesburg, Colorado, offered to take Suzy. 
  Despite concerns about the sanctuary voiced by Bennett and Suzys previous owner, it holds several tigers on a much larger and more open property.  
  If her best interest was the issue, it would make sense that she would move.  Unfortunately, the cost of moving a large tiger like Suzy is not cheap (especially for a man who just spent $15,000 towards building her a house).


  Enter, a hero: Ron Cheeke, owner of the Loghouse Pub on Millstream Road. Cheeke offered to pay for the expensive trip. Still, Bennett declined, confident he can fight the bylaw and win; for Suzys sake  right?
  What the future holds for Suzy is unpredictable. 



  Whether she stays or goes, animals like her are unpredictable by nature and therefore create an unpredictable environment. Her beauty will be used again and again to get a message across from all parties. 
  In the end, Suzy will remain a solitary symbol for what a single person, a community and a municipality can do when forced to focus: it took something as exotic as a tiger to bring out fast-acting passion. 
  Imagine what we could do if we worked this way on the issues that tend to fall behind the label of glamorous. 
  Imagine if we thought everyday people were as important as a tiger.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2009)

can't think why her being a cross breed would have any effect on the film industry - last time I checked most people can only just tell a tiger from a lion - let alone tell different species apart.
Though that back history sounds like she would be used to human contact the shots shown so far seem to suggest limited to no human contact now - though one has to respect the fact that such cats can kill a human without any intent to do so (we are rather more fragile)

As for the guy - well good luck to him against the council! Sounds like typical council action, though I can understand their fears with a dangerous animal, but if the cage is secure then there should be no danger save neglegance (I left the door open).
All we can hope is that if the council win the case that Suzy is found another home rather than being sold for meat (horrible to read that especially as they are such rare animals)


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll just add my quick two cents worth and then get on with posting more pictures of her.

Suzy is well fed, well cared for and for a tiger of her circumstance she has a good life. She was bred into captivity for the movie industry and faced death otherwise. She's loved - very loved and you can see the love back. (I know you'll think I'm crazy for saying so, but it's true).

I think her owner has done a generous and good thing in providing her a safe shelter to call home and applaud him for it.

What ever happens to Suze, I'll be thankful of every second I've had in her majestic presence.


----------



## Markw (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree marea. If the tiger is happy with her life, is getting good nutritional and mental nourishment (as much as humanly possible), then by all means, let him keep her.  I am largely against keeping critically endangered animals (I think that is what shed be categorized under) as pets, but I think this is a special case that needs special attention.  I look forward to seeing more pictures of her and Id like to see a photo of her new home also (pen) if thats possible.  Very interesting cae to me.  Beautiful animal.  As long as hes not keeping her just to show her off and he genuinely cares for her, great.

Mark


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for your comments Mark and Overread.

I look forward to sharing more photos with you!  Next post - as promised.. more photos.

Feel free to edit the shots if you can see that they need something.  I'm just a beginning photographer with my trusty Nikon D80 by my side and can use all the help/adivice I can get.

 Have a fab day.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2009)

Pool all frozen over!!

Must say I rather like that shot - probably the strongest of this latest set with its only problem being that you have the focus in the middle of her body rather than her head - the same goes for shot two = though in that one the more noticable factor is that you have cut of a foot 

First shot is great - but your missing the tops of her eyes - with wildlife about the only stead fast rule is that you focus (as much as you can) on the eyes of the cat - nail the eyes and a lot of the shot work is done 
 This is not always easy (centre focus point only work mostly) and can limit you on how you frame a shot.

honestly I would say work on the focus point of your shots and keep an eye to the edges of the frame - good luck!


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2009)

oh 2 more things:

1) to help prevent the whites in shots from overexposing try the following:
a) underexpose the shots (exposure compensation) delibratly. This will lessen the chances of the highlights being overexposed.

b) in addition to underexposing you can use flash to fill the scene so that you retain good exposure of the shot - flash is going to either be hit or miss with the cat, some animals totally ignor it and others hate it. Just keep and eye on her and see how she reacts.

2) in some areas (top right corner of photo 2 in the last post) you have a hazy area where the bar is affecting the shot. I have found if you selectivly increase the contrast in such areas in editing you can lessen and almost hide the change.


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

Overread said:


> Pool all frozen over!!
> 
> Must say I rather like that shot - probably the strongest of this latest set with its only problem being that you have the focus in the middle of her body rather than her head - the same goes for shot two = though in that one the more noticable factor is that you have cut of a foot
> 
> ...



Yes the pool did freeze with the recent cold snap - it's actually very deep - on most days (rarely gets freezing here in Victoria) she can almost toally submerse herself in the pool.

I went back and looked at each photo with your constructive advice and could clearly see where those focus point adjustments and framing of my subject would have made all the difference between a cool shot of a tiger and a great photograph.

Here are a couple more. Thank you again for your advice!!!


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 19, 2009)

Overread said:


> oh 2 more things:
> 
> b) in addition to underexposing you can use flash to fill the scene so that you retain good exposure of the shot - flash is going to either be hit or miss with the cat, some animals totally ignor it and others hate it. Just keep and eye on her and see how she reacts.



Tigers tend to REALLY hate flashes. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2009)

2nd shot of the last upload - really really like this one creative and very different! The closed eyes also help to really make that shot!

4th - love that look!


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> Tigers tend to REALLY hate flashes. Trust me on this one.




This post made me LOL LOL LOL as I began to picture what prompted the emphatic statement....

all sorts of funny possibilities popped into mind.

I'll keep that in mind - especially as when shooting Suzy I'm very close to the cage - if not touching it.


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

Markw said:


> I agree marea. If the tiger is happy with her life, is getting good nutritional and mental nourishment (as much as humanly possible), then by all means, let him keep her.  I am largely against keeping critically endangered animals (I think that is what shed be categorized under) as pets, but I think this is a special case that needs special attention.  I look forward to seeing more pictures of her and *Id like to see a photo of her new home also (pen) if thats possible. * Very interesting cae to me.  Beautiful animal.  As long as hes not keeping her just to show her off and he genuinely cares for her, great.
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark, 

This photo best illustrates (although not completely) the tiger's pen - it has two divisions in it (so that the pen can be cleaned while the tiger is lured to one half or the other and then the dividing wall closed. There is a small den-type house and a pond along with some climbing trees and toys.  The owner wants to build a bigger pen but that all costs lots of money because Tigers like to dig and thus there has to be very deep cement to avoid escape.

Don't mind me running along the fence playing with the Tiger (taken by my friend).


----------



## kundalini (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't read the entire thread, but wanted to say that even though you have a few really nice opportunities to shoot the tiger, the shots with the fence so prominent is lacklustre to say the least.  No offense intended.


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, but wanted to say that even though you have a few really nice opportunities to shoot the tiger, the shots with the fence so prominent is lacklustre to say the least.  No offense intended.



None taken at all. I wish the fence wasn't in any of the shots (but in a way - my safety is thankful ha ha ha)... The very last photo (which I don't like as far as a 'photograph' goes) - I posted because someone asked what Suzy's enclosure was like and that photo illustrated the layout of her pen the best.


----------



## Marea (Jan 21, 2009)

A couple more cuddly tiger shots:


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely kitty.

PLEASE remember that this cat is so much faster than you are, and never, EVER let him get you where there isn't a cage between you and him. Tigers, no matter how tame and gentle they appear, can NEVER be trusted.


----------



## Marea (Jan 21, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> Lovely kitty.
> 
> PLEASE remember that this cat is so much faster than you are, and never, EVER let him get you where there isn't a cage between you and him. Tigers, no matter how tame and gentle they appear, can NEVER be trusted.



I totally agree...

You can see her hunting instincts come out when you even just turn your back to her. She slinks low to the ground and within seconds is at that side of the enclosure. It made my heart pound and my palms wet actually - just as her hunter's instinct took over my urge to run came in full force! 

Her predatory skills and fierce side always always shine through the sweet 'kitten like' moments.

I'd never in a million years try get close to her.  Nope - I value my life too much!


----------



## Marea (Jan 28, 2009)

Selective colour black and white...

ohhh those eyes give me goosebumps!:heart:


----------



## EricD (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful shots of an awesome cat!!! However the fact she is caged and a pet, well I personally find that an natural. This animal belongs in he wild!  My opinion only!!

Excellent shots regardless!!


----------



## Marea (Jan 28, 2009)

EricD said:


> Beautiful shots of an awesome cat!!! However the fact she is caged and a pet, well I personally find that an natural. This animal belongs in he wild!  My opinion only!!
> 
> Excellent shots regardless!!




I totally agree EricD, I feel bad when I see her in her cage, so much so that it brings tears to my eyes - however - her only alternative was to be sold for meat and fur at the time (no zoos will take her due to the fact that she's a mix breed of Bengal and Siberian).  Thus I guess I can see some silver lining to her being in the current situation she is in.  It is much better than the alternative.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Marea, I'm guessing your friend has done some considerable research in finding another home for Suzy (if it becomes necessary). When I was reading this it reminded me of a big cat sanctuary in Indiana. I really don't know much about them, but I figured that they might be another possibility if he ever has to get rid of her.

Great Cats of Indiana Sanctuary & Rescue Facility for Big Cats

Love the pictures, by the way, it must be amazing to be able to be so close to an animal like that.


-robin


----------

